# Cordless Cellular Blinds



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Search online. Go with a name brand manufacturer that has decent motors, especially for the wide ones. An interior designer is going to have better access to options for you than you will find---at their fingertips. They are not expensive and will probably just take their commission, buying these wholesale for you, and marking them up to what you would have paid retail. 

I use a real store called the Blind Man here as an alternative designers. All he sells and installs is blinds of all kinds. 

The cordless ones are nice, and the remote control ones will really impress your friends. Personally though? I have not lost a pet or a client kid in corded blinds yet if the cords have been trimmed. Expect to pay some money for the cordless ones. And hope the dog does not run off with the remote.


----------



## kristan (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, I personally know someone who lost her child to corded blinds, so I'd rather be safe than sorry.

I think we have a few places around here that only do blinds so I will have to check them out! Thanks!


----------



## slickracer (Nov 13, 2008)

I purchased Hunter Douglas 3/4" top down/bottom up cordless cellular shades from Blinds.com about 5 months ago. Couldn't be happier with them and purchasing from Blinds.com saved me about 60% over purchasing locally.


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

I installed Hunter Douglas cordless top down bottom up cellular shades. Very nice shade. Also ordering online will save money just make sure you measure correctly. Blinds.com has a guide on how to measure.Good Luck.


----------



## roxksears (Oct 21, 2009)

Check your local Lowe's. I just installed Levelor Cordless cellular blinds I bought there. They can custom cut to fit (in store). I think 72" is the widest they come. I went with the room darkening ones as I felt they were far better quality and had nice color choices over the light filtering ones they sell.

Good luck with your project.


----------



## moondancer (Oct 22, 2009)

Just installed Hunter Douglas Architella cordless cellular shades in my home last month. Our widest window is 72". I love them! My only suggestion would be to ask for two lever tabs on shades of this width. (Normally they only include one.)

moondancer


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

I have bought numerous blinds (cellular, mini slats, etc) split sides with single rails and separate cords with my choice of locations from justblinds dot com. Cheaper than the big box stores, faster delivery and frequently the standard name brands if you look closely at the tags.

Dick


----------



## VelvetFoot (Mar 9, 2009)

We like our Comfortex.
The cord is thin though, and we've had one break already, but they replaced it for free.


----------

